# Re sharpening bandsaw blades



## barry richardson

I stumbled onto this video a while back and it intrigued me. I have tried to resharpen bandsaw blades in the past based on another video or description (cant remember) where you grind the gullet side of the tooth with a dremel. I wasn't very impressed with the results and decided it wasn't worth the trouble. I have used this method on a couple of blades so far and I find it definitely worth the trouble. The cut is not as smooth as a factory grind, but it cuts fast and aggressive. I go through so many blades cutting up DIW, Mesquite and junk wood, that this is going to be a great thing for me. I don't think I will get 4 or 5 sharpenings out of a blade like this guy claims, but I'm thrilled with even one resharpening.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950

I cannot imagine sharpening blades- I buy blue steel ones for my 18" jet and the cost $13 each. Maple burl is not DIW but the sand is what kills them. My 20" I buy blades cheap on ebay- 5 bucks each- odd size. No way will I sharpen....


----------



## barry richardson

Mike1950 said:


> I cannot imagine sharpening blades- I buy blue steel ones for my 18" jet and the cost $13 each. Maple burl is not DIW but the sand is what kills them. My 20" I buy blades cheap on ebay- 5 bucks each- odd size. No way will I sharpen....


Yea, I guess if I could get my blades for 5 bucks it wouldn't be worth it, but I don't, and I get some satisfaction from, reusing/recycling the blades.... I know there is a ton of blade stock on Ebay for cheap, I almost bought a blade welder machine off craigslist, till I discovered it only had capacity to weld 1/2" blades. With one of those a person could really capitalize on cheap blades, but the machines are very expensive...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

I've done the dremel thing a few times, and it does seem to extend the life of the blade... Like you said, it's not factory sharp but it'll do.

I wonder if I could do the video trick with my CBN wheels since I don't have a regular AO wheel anymore?


----------



## Schroedc

We've got a guy near here that's about 5.00-6.00 a blade to sharpen the ones for my sawmill and with them only being about 11.00 each new so I don't know that I'd want to do it myself but it's not a bad process if I was in a bind and needed to cut.


----------



## barry richardson

DKMD said:


> I've done the dremel thing a few times, and it does seem to extend the life of the blade... Like you said, it's not factory sharp but it'll do.
> 
> I wonder if I could do the video trick with my CBN wheels since I don't have a regular AO wheel anymore?


Im sure a CNB would work fine, and I don't think it would cause much wear on it. All it takes is a very light touch to the wheel on the back of each tooth. I use the white wheel on low speed on my grinder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

When I sharpen mine with a Dremel I get 3 sharpening a usually. They don't last quite as long as factory grind, but 3x blade life essentially for 5 minutes with a Dremel is worth it for me. I ony touch the top of the tooth, not the gullet side


----------



## Graybeard

Worked for me like he did it. I think the blade cut better than when new. I have 111 inch blade so I don't do it all in one sitting. Keep that Sharpie close.


----------



## Kevin

I have done this also but I sure can't do it in 5 minutes! Takes me 20 at least.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> I have done this also but I sure can't do it in 5 minutes! Takes me 20 at least.


I think your blades are quite a bit bigger? Mine are 111". But I use the flex shaft and just get in a rhythm. My hand is cramping by the time I'm done though. I do it on the saw and rotate the blade with one hand as I touch the top of each tooth


----------



## Mike1950

mine are 133 and 141-2 I can buy a supercut blue steel for 13 bucks. I have found those to be the best for rough slicing and dicing.


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> I think your blades are quite a bit bigger?



Yes the shop saw is 148" but heck my super duper sawmill is only a few inches longer so I guess it's a pretty big difference. I also take my time when I sharpen too and do not hurry (usually) because haste makes waste and at my stage in life time is almost as important to me as it is to some old fogies in the PNW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Yes the shop saw is 148" but heck my super duper sawmill is only a few inches longer so I guess it's a pretty big difference. I also take my time when I sharpen too and do not hurry (usually) because haste makes waste and at my stage in life time is almost as important to me as it is to some old fogies in the PNW.


 hold it what the hell is this ol fogies  in the PNW crap   this is what it is about sawing not sharpening

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strider

Well since we, European guys, don't understand the numbers as we use the real meassurment system, metric, that is, all I can say is that all that cuts, and stops cutting can cut once more! Renewed can be blade that
was broken,
The operable again shall be
machine.
Here's a link, an old but gold video that shows saw repairing, resharpening. Every tool has society of its own. I'd use small, fine, files and stones, both may be made out of diamonds so you don't worry about having a hard time removing any metal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Great video Loris. Watched it over coffee this a.m. since it was 52 degrees outside no more morning coffee on the porch! 

I couldn't believe how the guy used the ax handle to make a one-man undercut on that pine log what a cool trick! You better have a sharp saw to pull that off. I'll watch Part 2 over tomorrow's coffee.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Patrude

I've been using this method for a while now &I really like the results. I usually buy Timberwolf blades which aren't terribly expensive but not cheep either. Like others here I get satisfaction by extending the life of my blades instead of ditching them. I'm getting 3 sharpening on a blade. At $29.00 per I'm saving a fair amount & I get satisfaction doing it as well. I put on some good music, sit at my grinder & go to it. My blades end up as good or better than new. I'm able to resaw with consistent results hard woods and all. Thanks Barry for posting this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider

Well, so might I- a nice jasmine tea and some cookies while tucked in and ma dog sleeping on my numb legs! 
Very good video. I never knew until now that lubricating the saw while sawing has such an impact on the preformance. Anyone? Do you oil while sawing? 
Anyway, a good, small fine diamond sharpener should do the trick, without removing much material and altering the angles, or, in fact, improving them. Unless the saws are intended to cut metal, they should be easy to sharpen, even with homemade sandpaper blocks.


----------



## Boeng Agus

For standard sharpening the bandsaw blade is 90* or another bevel, last days i am try sharpening 90* and they are great but it’s not longer.


----------

